# Szechwan Peppers & Tellicherry Peppers



## dragnlaw

I'm pretty sure they are not comparable but I've never had Szechwan Peppers yet.  Only place I seem to be able to get them is if I order them on line.

I do have Tellicherry Peppers - are they even "slightly" comparable?


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> I'm pretty sure they are not comparable but I've never had Szechwan Peppers yet.  Only place I seem to be able to get them is if I order them on line.
> 
> I do have Tellicherry Peppers - are they even "slightly" comparable?



Szechwan Peppers or Szechwan pepper corns? I use a peppercorn blend with tellicherry peppercorns in it in my pepper grinder. Szechwan Peppers are very hot and used in Chinese cooking. I have not used Szechwan peppers myself.


----------



## buckytom

Tellicherry are fairly common for dried peppercorns here, and have a nice spicy bite when freshly cracked.

Szechuan are harder to find, and definitely have a spicier, capsicum type heat.


----------



## jennyema

No they aren't comparable

They taste very different.  Szechuan pepper has a very unique almost floral taste and aroma and will make your mouth numb and tinglie.  Personally I don't think they have a capsicum kind of heat but they are very distinctive

Tellicherry is just good tasting black pepper


----------



## dragnlaw

msmofet - these are the peppers that I am talking about.  In actual fact they are not a real pepper.  I just want ot try them.

  szechwan peppers


----------



## CakePoet

Dragnlaw, I second what jennyema said and yes it numbs your mouth.

Tellicherry, when I have the cash, is my favorite pepper.


----------



## Suthseaxa

People always say Sichuan peppers make your mouth numb, but I've yet to feel it. Am I not using enough?!


----------



## medtran49

We found Szechuan peppercorns at an Oriental market.


----------



## buckytom

Suthseaxa said:


> People always say Sichuan peppers make your mouth numb, but I've yet to feel it. Am I not using enough?!



Me too. I've read that about szechuan peppers, but only found them to be hot. Maybe it's one of those body chemistry things like how some people say cilantro tastes like soap, and others don't.


----------



## Suthseaxa

buckytom said:


> Me too. I've read that about szechuan peppers, but only found them to be hot. Maybe it's one of those body chemistry things like how some people say cilantro tastes like soap, and others don't.



That's an interesting point. I don't think it tastes like soap and I also have trouble tasting saffron (sad for me  ) in dishes.


----------



## CraigC

We use both, mostly black pepper, but the szechuan are a totally different taste and heat level. There are several giant "Asian" markets locally and they all carry the szechaun. They really would do more business if they didn't mostly ignore their non-Chinese customers. There are many things I would try if I knew what they were.


----------



## dragnlaw

CraigC said:


> There are many things I would try if I knew what they were.



I tried at the Asian store I go to.  They took me to every pepper in the place - and there were quite a few of them   I even wrote the word out but to no avail. They just didn't know what I was talking about.  They didn't seem to recognize the word Szechwan, only pepper. 

I guess I'll bite the bullet and order on line but I'm sure the shipping will cost as much if not more than the pepper. Sort of an expensive way to "try" something.
I did find a "bulk" store that said they didn't just have it in at the moment - and still don't, that was more than a year ago. 

I agree* CraigC,* they have lots of things I find interesting and would like to try but the labels only say "Legume"!  

I got into a funny and lively discussion that ended up with all the cashiers pitching in - trying to explain to me the difference in Dumpling wrappers for steaming and Dumpling wrappers for frying. I was asking the difference and they were explaining the cooking methods. I guess in retrospect we were talking about the same thing. 

Btw - the difference is thickness, plus one has egg in the ingredients - I only found out the thickness part because I counted all the dumplings I had made with each package and the packages weighed the same.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dragnlaw, maybe it would help to show the staff a photo of what you're looking for. The first image below is Szechuan peppercorns and the second is Tellicherry.


----------



## skilletlicker

I get mine from a Memphis ethnic market that's been in business for years called The Great China Market. When I first started looking for them it was hard because this is the kind of store that I'm usually the only one speaking English. Usually, but not always, someone else in the store who actually can speak English will help me out if needed but likely as not, it will be a customer, not an employee.

Anyway, the first time looking for Szechuan pepper was unsuccessful due to the language barrier. All their spices are on a back wall, shelved floor to ceiling with plastic bags labeled about good enough only if you know the stuff so well you don't need labels. Tried asking the guy at the counter but he's looking at me like I'm speaking Martian.

So I went home and found the stuff on the internet and then found a way to print out Szechuan Peppers in Chinese. Took that back to the same guy at the counter. He walked straight to them and grabbed a bag of the stuff without any hesitation or search required.
Second time I bought them took me a while but I found them on that back wall.

I do get a slight numbing effect but only if tast some of the stuff by itself. The food doesn't make my mouth numb.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> I tried at the Asian store I go to.  They took me to every pepper in the place - and there were quite a few of them   I even wrote the word out but to no avail. They just didn't know what I was talking about.  They didn't seem to recognize the word Szechwan, only pepper.
> 
> I guess I'll bite the bullet and order on line but I'm sure the shipping will cost as much if not more than the pepper. Sort of an expensive way to "try" something.
> I did find a "bulk" store that said they didn't just have it in at the moment - and still don't, that was more than a year ago.



I just found this in a discussion on reddit that might help: Where to find Szechuan peppercorns in Montreal?


----------



## skilletlicker

This thread reminded me of a question I've had for years. How do those little red peppers used in chinese food compare to Arbol Chilis which are readily available. So looking into that I came across this. Sichuan-Peppercorns at Amazon.


----------



## CraigC

skilletlicker said:


> This thread reminded me of a question I've had for years. How do those little red peppers used in chinese food compare to Arbol Chilis which are readily available. So looking into that I came across this. Sichuan-Peppercorns at Amazon.



I would say they are similar in heat, but think that pequins are closer heat wise.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thank you *GG*. I had seen that Reddit post before.  I always felt I could find it down there. It is over an hours drive for me and you really have to know your way around. Traffic and parking is a trial.  I actually lived in the area at one time but haven't been back there in over 40+ years.  Perhaps I'll ask my BIL if he knows or could pick some up. I believe his trucks deliver fresh produce in that area.  Why didn't I think of that before?  or maybe I did.

and Thanks for the picture comparison too...  maybe I'll try that and try to print out the chinese word for them...  but which dialect will have to be looked up too!  

As said, "Just for a taste"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ...I guess I'll bite the bullet and order on line but I'm sure the shipping will cost as much if not more than the pepper. Sort of an expensive way to "try" something...


How does $5 sound? I'm surprised someone who uses "My Spice Sage" as a source hasn't stopped by. I haven't ordered from them (yet), but they sell in various size packages and ship "free". If you compute the price-per-ounce vs overall cost, you can see that shipping is sorta build into the retail price. But $5 for an ounce of ground peppers? It might be worth your while - cheaper than driving/parking/cussing your way through traffic. 

My Spice Sage - *Sichuan Peppercorns*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

skilletlicker said:


> ...So I went home and found the stuff on the internet and then found a way to print out Szechuan Peppers in Chinese. Took that back to the same guy at the counter. He walked straight to them and grabbed a bag of the stuff without any hesitation or search required...


What do they say about pictures and a thousand words?  Over the years, I've gone from writing my grocery list out (in the order that I shop the store because I'm "that" way) to circling things in the store's weekly ad, jotting notes for other items in the top margin of the appropriate department page. If I can't find something, it's much easier to show a high school stock kid what I'm looking for rather than asking in "Culinary".


----------



## msmofet

I like and usually order from My Spice Sage. BUT that $5.00 is for 1 oz. at My Spice Sage.
Amazon has 4 oz. for $6.55 free shipping with Prime.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And how much for shipping if you don't have Prime? Not everyone does. We don't. Then again, we might be the only people in the world that don't.


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> And how much for shipping if you don't have Prime? Not everyone does. We don't. Then again, we might be the only people in the world that don't.


Well free shipping on orders fulfilled by Amazon over $49.00 when not a Prime member. My DD just got the free month of Prime so she could order Christmas gifts.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks guys, I'll check it out.  I take it from what I've read on the different threads, no one has a problem ordering spices on line.  I had sort of wondered about that.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been ordering Penzeys spices online for close to 15 years. I don't think I've ever had a problem with them.


----------



## jennyema

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks guys, I'll check it out. I take it from what I've read on the different threads, no one has a problem ordering spices on line. I had sort of wondered about that.


 
I only order form a reliable source like Penzey's or Spice House but they are almost always better than you can find in a supermarket


----------



## dragnlaw

Spice House actually says they ship to Canada, so although I have to call Pensey's to get their rate, they too will ship to Canada.  I will assume that the charges will be pretty much the same.

Thanks *GG* and *Jenny* - it's on my list to check out, not today, have people coming in for supper and I'm hoping my guinea pigs will enjoy - never done these recipes...    Quail in Clay Pot along with Potato Scallop dish and Spicy Green Beans - all very low sodium.  

We can all eat Peanut Butter Sandwiches as a back up if I crash.


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Spice House actually says they ship to Canada, so although I have to call Pensey's to get their rate, they too will ship to Canada.  I will assume that the charges will be pretty much the same.
> 
> Thanks *GG* and *Jenny* - it's on my list to check out, not today,* have people coming in for supper and I'm hoping my guinea pigs will enjoy *- never done these recipes...    Quail in Clay Pot along with Potato Scallop dish and Spicy Green Beans - all very low sodium.
> 
> We can all eat Peanut Butter Sandwiches as a back up if I crash.



For a minute there, I thought you were serving Cuy. 
http://www.baconismagic.ca/ecuador/how-to-eat-cuy-guinea-pig-in-ecuador/


----------



## Dawgluver

*Szechwan Peppers &amp; Tellicherry Peppers*



Kayelle said:


> For a minute there, I thought you were serving Cuy.
> http://www.baconismagic.ca/ecuador/how-to-eat-cuy-guinea-pig-in-ecuador/




Um, you may have my share...

Quail sounds good, dragn.  Good luck with your recipe!  

I was just reading about raising quail, apparently they're easier and much quieter than chickens.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Um, you may have my share...



Not for me either Dawg! When we were there, they were offered on our culinary tour but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## medtran49

Kay and Dawg,

Don't you'll want to try nutria?


----------



## Dawgluver

*Szechwan Peppers &amp; Tellicherry Peppers*

Sure, Med, if you're cooking it!  Get out the BGE!  Along with plenty of BBQ sauce.

Have you tried it?  Apparently it was imported here to be a source of meat and fur, and the experiment backfired.

Dragn, Penzey's is a very reliable company, I've been very pleased with them for eons.  And if you get a chance to visit one of their stores, you may never want to leave.  The smell is heavenly.


----------



## msmofet

I've been ordering spices from My Spice Sage and Amazon for years and have had no problems so far.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been happy with Penzeys and Spice House, too, except for Penzeys getting way too political lately. Whether I agree with it or not, I want a business to sell me just their product without selling me their political philosophy, too.

As far as other on-line shops, I don't remember who here has been very pleased with Savory Spice Shop. I haven't tried them personally. ~ I picked up a few blends from a storefront Spice Merchants, but they seem pricey compared to other shops. That, and their high shipping prices, keep them off my list of a regular supplier. Now if I would be in the area of one of their stores, I would still stop in to sniff, and probably pick up an ounce or two of their unique blends.


----------



## powerplantop

Quite often they are labeled prickly ash.


----------



## jennyema

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been happy with Penzeys and Spice House, too, except for Penzeys getting way too political lately. Whether I agree with it or not, I want a business to sell me just their product without selling me their political philosophy, too.



Their political thing is pretty recent but very out-of-character, I agree!  My office manager ran into my office with the most recent magazine/catalog and it was weird....

I agree just sell your stuff and leave politics out of it .


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been getting their emails and catalogs for years, but I hit my limit of preaching a few weeks ago. Unsubscribed from both. I'll still order favorites from them, but only when I can get a regular free shipping.


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> Their political thing is pretty recent but very out-of-character, I agree!  My office manager ran into my office with the most recent magazine/catalog and it was weird....
> 
> I agree just sell your stuff and leave politics out of it .



I stopped getting the catalog years ago when the Penzeys store opened locally.  Were they advocating for one or the other presidential candidates?


----------



## buckytom

It appears they are anti-Trump.

I just learned of this as well. Too bad. I would have patronized them, but I only want the spices, not their idealogy. I have my own, thank you.

It's an interesting gamble from a business aspect. Sell to what you perceive as your client base, but try to squeeze out a few more sales based on a sympatico feeling. Thete's a certain amount of cockiness to it, business-wise.


----------



## GotGarlic

He was not advocating for anyone before the election. After the election, he called out Trump for being openly racist during the campaign. 

There are a lot of new members on the Penzeys fan page on Facebook after this happened.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> Sure, Med, if you're cooking it! Get out the BGE! Along with plenty of BBQ sauce.
> 
> Have you tried it? Apparently it was imported here to be a source of meat and fur, and the experiment backfired.
> 
> .


 
Nope, have never had squirel either, though my cousin used to hunt them and kept trying to get me to try them.  I've about worked myself up into trying rabbit since Penn Dutch carries them in their freezer case, though I intermittently watch the specials at an Italian restaurant we like as the chef has rabbit specials from time to time.  It's just something about the cute tiny furry things.  I'm a pretty adventurous eater, but there are a few things that will never knowingly pass my lips and I don't care how good people say they are.


----------



## buckytom

This past summer I stopped off by our old house to drop off a gift for an eccentric neighbor with whom we've remained close friends. 

I saw him in his yard with a bloody bag tied to his belt, digging a hole into one of his flower beds.

Now, the back story on this guy is that no one has ever been able to get the truth out of him about what he did for a living in his younger years. There's always a diffetent story. However, he has strange things strewn about his hpuse, like napkins from the White House, folders marked with government credentials on them in the bookshelves, and an entire arsenal of weapons in his basement.

Anyway, as I brought him the gift, he handed me the bloody bag to hold so he could finish digging the hole. I looked inside, and there were 2 squirrels inside, both killed with petfect headshots.

Apparently, the squirrels were destroying his garden, so he showed me how he was able to take them out by using a .22 from an upstairs bedroom/book depository, and the way no one heard the gunshots was that he used a small load in the shell. Shot from within the house, it was relatively quiet.

I then realized his backyard was the squirrel version of Dealey Plaza. 

I teased him tbat he was wasting good meat and fur. The look he gave me made me happy I brought him a gift.

Now back to funky peppercorns.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Bucky* you had best stay on his good side!  Maybe posting this was not such a good idea, think of the starting scenes in the movie RED.


----------



## RPCookin

Savory Spice Shop also has Szechuan peppers and ships internationally, but only when ordered by phone.  Info at SavorySpiceShop.com.


----------



## msmofet

My DD bought some Szechuan peppercorns and put them in my grinder. They aren't very hot to me or my DD.


----------



## dragnlaw

msmofet said:


> They aren't very hot to me or my DD.



They are not said to be "hot".  Supposedly they have a "numbing" quality.


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> They are not said to be "hot". Supposedly they have a "numbing" quality.


 Not that either. 
On my Chinese take out menus Szechuan dishes are in red print and are usually spicy hot.


----------



## dragnlaw

msmofat, you are confusing Szechwan Peppers with Szechwan style of cooking.    The "peppercorns" come from a plant that is native to Szechwan Province in China. 

Here is a link from Allrecipes that pretty much explains it. About Szechwan Peppers


----------



## powerplantop

msmofet said:


> Not that either.
> On my Chinese take out menus Szechuan dishes are in red print and are usually spicy hot.



That is from chili peppers or pepper oil. The prickly ash (Szechwan pepper corns). Give a slight numbing effect and a floral taste to the dish. 

This has a good but quick read on them. 6 Things You Need To Know About Szechuan Peppers (+ 21 Great Recipes) - Allrecipes Dish But I am not sure about the recipes.


----------



## jennyema

When you have eaten something cooked with good quality Sichuan pepper  "corns" (in quotes because they aren't really pepper corns) you will know it.  It will make your mouth tingle.  

Its an entirely different taste from the hot peppers/pepper pastes, etc. used in many Sichuan dishes.

The heat in Sichaun dishes comes from those hot peppers and pastes, not really from Sichuan pepper corns which aren't all that hot.  But they are often used together.

I have Fuchia Dunlop's incredible authentic Sichuan cookery book "Land of Plenty" open on my lap as I type this.  Just a coincidence because I am going to make a few dishes from it this weekend.  Its a terrific, terrific book if you want to know more about real Sichuan cuisine and ingredients.

I bought her Hunan book for myself for Xmas too but it hasn't arrived yet ...


----------



## Sue Lau

Usually when Szechuan peppercorns are used in cooking, it is in a Ma-La dish. The name itself refers to spicy-numbing, from the Ma (numbing) and La (spicy hot) and it means that both Szechuan peppercorns and dried hot chillies similar to cayenne are used. It's a classic preparation.
The Szechuan peppercorns are only called peppercorns because they sort of look like peppercorns, but they aren't. They are a berry, the same way allspice is a berry, but the similarity also ends there. They do offer a floral and numbing effect and if you don't notice it, you probably just used a light amount of the spice.
If you do use it, I advise crushing it fresh in your mortar and pestle and then sifting it in a fine sieve because it has a tendency to be sort of gritty. I have seen little bottles of the sifted sold at Asian markets marked as Szechuan pepper.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I wonder if we are all talking about the same spice. I've never found Szechuan pepper to be spicy hot. I get the mouth numbing effect from it, too.

The Szechuan pepper I buy at the local Asian market is labeled "Chinese Prickly Ash". If you take some on your fingertip and put it in your mouth will definitely cause the numbing sensation. 

For the heat characteristic of Szechuan dishes, I've always used dried chilies.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> I wonder if we are all talking about the same spice. I've never found Szechuan pepper to be spicy hot. I get the mouth numbing effect from it, too.
> 
> The Szechuan pepper I buy at the local Asian market is labeled "Chinese Prickly Ash". If you take some on your fingertip and put it in your mouth will definitely cause the numbing sensation.
> 
> For the heat characteristic of Szechuan dishes, I've always used dried chilies.



Dragnlaw's original post was asking about the Szechuan peppercorns, not the hot chile peppers. This is the link she posted: http://theepicentre.com/spice/szechuan-pepper


----------



## Steve Kroll

GotGarlic said:


> Dragnlaw's original post was asking about the Szechuan peppercorns, not the hot chile peppers. This is the link she posted: Szechuan Pepper - The EpicentreThe Epicentre



Right. 

I wasn't responding to Dragnlaw directly. My point was more directed at some on the thread who claim to experience "capsicum heat" with Szechuan pepper, and whom I suspect may be confusing it with other types of spices used in the dish. Just the word "pepper" itself, in English, seems to imply "heat" for some, and perhaps that's where some of the confusion lies.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> Right.
> 
> I wasn't responding to Dragnlaw directly. My point was more directed at some on the thread who claim to experience "capsicum heat" with Szechuan pepper, and whom I suspect may be confusing it with other types of spices used in the dish. Just the word "pepper" itself, in English, seems to imply "heat" for some, and perhaps that's where some of the confusion lies.



Gotcha. I think you're right about that.


----------



## RPCookin

For general information:  To those who used the term "capsicum" above, I think you were meaning "capsaicin".  

Capsicum is a genus of the nightshade family, and includes most of what we commonly refer to as "peppers", including the bell pepper (the only capsicum pepper with no capsaicin at all) and other mild or sweet peppers.  

Capsaicin is the active ingredient which makes a hot pepper "hot".


----------



## buckytom

That was me that used the term.

I just picked up some dinner tonight from  my favourite Chinese joint, and after reading this thread,  I asked the folks there about the "peppercorns" since they specialize in Szechuan (or Sichuan) dishes. In fact, of all of the Chinese takeout that I've had in my life, this is the only place that actually makes really spicy hot Chinese and Chinese American food, using both dried and ground hot peppers, as well as spicy hot oils.

I read them some of the responses, and they agreed that what I've had before was what Sue referred to as Ma-La, so most of the heat was from chili peppers. However, they said that good sichuan peppercorns in China also have some level of heat, so they're not just floral and numbing.

I wonder if, like so many spices, they lose something as they age. Strange, though, as heat usually comes from oils which don't easily evaporate.


----------



## jennyema

Yes they deteriorate a lot as they age. Their zing can be almost undetectable in aged pepper


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> And how much for shipping if you don't have Prime? Not everyone does. We don't. Then again, we might be the only people in the world that don't.



No. I cancelled my Prime. Since I now order all of my taxable items from Jet, and more often than not, receive them within two days, I saw no need for it any longer. Ninety-nine dollars saved.


----------



## Suthseaxa

I have found that adding some Sichuan pepper powder aids that numbing feeling


----------



## dragnlaw

*New Question*

Hey guys! I finally scored on the Szechuan Pepper!!  Woo Hoo!  Wheee!  At last!!! 

I was about to bite the bullet and order them on line...  Cost of $9.00 for peppers and $14.00 for shipping!

Went into town today to the Asian Market I frequent (bit of an exaggeration, it is really only once or twice a year) (sorry *Taxy*, would have called but it was a last minute thing with a friend).  Finally found my PEPPERS!! 

I know there are more varieties than the two I picked up, which were "black" and "green" *PrickleyAsh seeds, AKA Szechuan Peppers*! 

Last time I went there asking for them I was always led to the regular pepper/peppercorns.  This time I found them by myself, but with the labels all in Chinese, I took them to the cashier to be sure.  I had also found a blog where it was said to ask for Hua Jiao if you couldn't find them...  I listened to the verbal speech for the translation and the cashier's was just slightly different - I'd written down 6 phonetic renditions - she has now added a 7th!  

I held up both packages and she said black ones are numbing and green ones are...   arghhh...  I'm pretty sure she said more peppery/spicier (but I also have this "sweeter thing"?? in the back of my mind)

Thanks again to all for your input...  now just have to find all the recipes I have using them .  Also to *Sue Lan* for advice about prepping for usage!  Nice to know as these are whole seeds, not crushed or powdered.

So now a new question... why were the green ones 2 dollars more than the black?  Green: 80 g  $3.99.   Black: 80 g  $1.99.  Would have thought it would be the other way around.  (and just for a refresher???  the online ones were $9.00!)  
But whatever!!!   I am a very happy camper!


----------

